# Angler vs "Schützer":  Stillhalten und schlucken? Kämpfen? Oder ignorieren?



## Thomas9904 (25. Dezember 2017)

Redaktionell







*Angler vs "Schützer": 
Stillhalten und schlucken? Kämpfen? Oder ignorieren?​*
*Dass immer mehr Einschränkungen kommen für Angler, ob im Salz- oder Süßwasser, ob wegen Natur- oder Tier"schutz", das kriegen immer mehr Angler auch am eigenen Leibe mit. Taktiken, wie man angelpolitisch damit umgeht, gibt es verschiedene. Gerade auch durch aktuelle Propagandaanzeigen durch spendensammelnde Tierrechtsorganisationen kam die Frage wieder auf. Welche ist die zielführendste Taktik für Angler und Verbände?*

Dass Angelpolitik seitens ALLER Parteien recht faktenfrei und im Kern nur an Hand von Ideologien oder Machterhalt und Koalitionsdisziplin gemacht wird, das wurde ja schon in einem immer noch sehenswerten Video um die Angelverbote im Fehmarnbelt im schleswig-holsteinischen Landtag bewiesen und dokumentiert:
Video: Angelverbot Fehmarn:Jamaika in Schleswig Holstein einig bei Verrat an Anglern!

Die Verbände der Fischerei, wie auch der organisierten Sport- und Angelfischerei in und ausserhalb des Spartenverbandes DAFV im DFV, haben da auch unterschiedliche Ansätze un Meinungen.

Und ebenso sieht man an Diskussionen im Anglerboardforum, dass Angler wie auch organisierte Sport- und Angelfischer da durchaus kontrovers diskutieren, welcher Weg der beste sei, um nicht immer weitere Einschränkungen hinnehmen zu müssen oder am Ende gar Angeln ganz unmöglich gemacht wird:
Wieder ein typischer Fall von "Selbst schuld" 

PETA zeigt Karpfenanglerin wegen C+R im Ausland nach "Wer wird Millionär"- Sendung an

Aber auch im Bereich Naturschutz, Natura2000, FFH-Gebiete, invasive Arten, Bewirtschaftung, geplante Naturparks etc. ist immer nur von Angelverboten, Einschränkungen, Restriktionen die Rede, nie vom Fördern der Angler und des Angelns Hier verzichte auf Links zu einzelnen Artikeln, dass würde eine lange Liste geben - siehe zur weiteren Info: Das angelpolitische Jahr 2017).


Ein Grund, das einfach mal zur Abstimmung wie zur Diskussion zu stellen, welche Taktik da als am vielversprechendsten gesehen wird als "Gegenwehr":

*Wie sollen sich Angler und Verbände verhalten, um immer mehr Anfeindungen aus Tier- und Naturschutz zu begegnen?*

1.: Organisierte Sport- und Angelfischer und Angler sollen sich als die besseren "Schützer" darstellen, einige Einschränkungen akzeptieren, um weitere zu verhindern.

2.: Organisierte Sport- und Angelfischer und Angler sollen mir ihren Organisationen aktiv kämpfen gegen immer weitere Einschränkungen..

3.: Mir doch wurscht, die sollen beschliessen was sie wollen, kein Interesse an Angelpolitik...


Thomas Finkbeiner


----------



## Kochtopf (25. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Angler vs "Schützer":  Stillhalten und schlucken? Kämpfen? Oder ignorieren?*

Ich nehm 4: kaum ist heilig Abend rum ist Thomas auf Krawall gebürstet  Imagepflege als bessere Schützer find ich gut (wobei das von den Dreckschweinen die ihren Müll liegen lassen konterkariert wird), denn wer ruft idR die Behörden an wenn ein Ölfilm auf dem Wasser schwimmt, wer sammelt den Driss aus dem Uferbereich auf? Aber das hinnehmen von mehr Einschränkungen stärkt nicht die Bereitschaft dazu, mehr zu machen... also letzten Endes bin ich bei zwo


----------



## Thomas9904 (25. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Angler vs "Schützer":  Stillhalten und schlucken? Kämpfen? Oder ignorieren?*

wieso Krawall?

ernsthafte Frage..

Und es gibt für alle Sichtweisen (mehr oder weniger) gute Argumente.

Meine Sichtweise ist klar, aber beileibe nicht die einzige...


----------



## Thomas9904 (25. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Angler vs "Schützer":  Stillhalten und schlucken? Kämpfen? Oder ignorieren?*



Kochtopf schrieb:


> Imagepflege als bessere Schützer find ich gut


Egal ob bei Tier- oder Naturschutz:
Fragen da nicht viele zurecht, warum nicht gleich das Original nehmen (NABU, BUND, PETA und Konsorten)?


----------



## daci7 (25. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Angler vs "Schützer":  Stillhalten und schlucken? Kämpfen? Oder ignorieren?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Egal ob bei Tier- oder Naturschutz:
> Fragen da nicht viele zurecht, warum nicht gleich das Original nehmen (NABU, BUND, PETA und Konsorten)?



Weil die *nicht* das schützen was viele Leute wollen?!
Meine Meinung wäre: mehr Transparenz und mehr und vor allem proaktivere, ehrlichere Öffentlichkeitsarbeit.
Manche Einschränkungen muss/kann man hinnehmen - viele sollte man eben nicht hinnehmen und das sollte man auch kommunizieren.
#h


----------



## Kochtopf (25. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Angler vs "Schützer":  Stillhalten und schlucken? Kämpfen? Oder ignorieren?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> wieso Krawall?
> 
> ernsthafte Frage..



Weil Erfahrungsgemäß dein Blutdruck im gleichen Maße wie die Chance steigt, dass du jemanden "Anglerfeind" nennst wenn über solche Themen debattiert wird.


----------



## Danielsu83 (25. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Angler vs "Schützer":  Stillhalten und schlucken? Kämpfen? Oder ignorieren?*

Hallo,

 Ich denke wir sollten aktiv gegen weitere Einschränkungen kämpfen.  Bei einem rennen darum wer der bessere Schützer ist können wir nur verlieren. 

 Mfg

 Daniel


----------



## Thomas9904 (25. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Angler vs "Schützer":  Stillhalten und schlucken? Kämpfen? Oder ignorieren?*



Kochtopf schrieb:


> Weil Erfahrungsgemäß dein Blutdruck im gleichen Maße wie die Chance steigt, dass du jemanden "Anglerfeind" nennst wenn über solche Themen debattiert wird.



erkannt!!
#h#h#h
|supergri|supergri|supergri


----------



## Rainer B (25. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Angler vs "Schützer":  Stillhalten und schlucken? Kämpfen? Oder ignorieren?*

Wer sich alles gefallen läßt, wird untergebuttert. Das ist in allen Bereichen so. Es gibt sehr viele Fachanwälte für verschiedene Bereiche. Daher ist es zwingend notwendig, im Falle von weiteren Einschränkungen, Anwälte zu beauftragen, die sich auch vor Gericht durchzusetzen vermögen, notfalls bis zur letzten Instanz. Ein Fachanwalt für Fischereirecht sollte doch von Verbänden zu finden sein.


----------



## Thomas9904 (25. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Angler vs "Schützer":  Stillhalten und schlucken? Kämpfen? Oder ignorieren?*

Gibts nicht (Fachanwalt Fischereirecht), wäre im Falle PETA Strafrecht, bei Schützerproblemen Verwaltungs/Verfassungsrecht würd ich mal schätzen.

Das Problem hier:
Mehr Kompetenz und mehr Kohle hat die besseren Anwälte - und das sind im Normalfall NICHT die Verbände der organisierten Sport- und Angelfischerei...


----------



## Kolja Kreder (25. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Angler vs "Schützer":  Stillhalten und schlucken? Kämpfen? Oder ignorieren?*

Die Umfrage ist an sich schon Unfug, mit den vorformulierten Antworten aber völliger Quatsch.


----------



## Thomas9904 (25. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Angler vs "Schützer":  Stillhalten und schlucken? Kämpfen? Oder ignorieren?*

Danke für die konstruktive Kritik ohne jeden genannten Grund/Fakt (liegts an der RhFV/DAFV-Verbandszugehörigkeit?.)...
|rolleyes|rolleyes|rolleyes


----------



## Kolja Kreder (25. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Angler vs "Schützer":  Stillhalten und schlucken? Kämpfen? Oder ignorieren?*

Die 3. Antwort kann man sich sparen, weil sie nur das Ergebnis verfälscht. Die Gruppe der angelpolitisch Uniteressierten wird nicht ansatzweise im gleichen Umfange an der Umfrage teilnehmen, wie die beiden anderen Gruppen. Auch die beiden anderen Gruppen sind hinsichtlich ihrer Beteiligung inhomogen. Die Formulierung von Antwort 1 und 2 sind zudem nicht neutral. Du hättest also genau so gut folgende 3 Antworten zur Wahl stellen können:

1. Idiot
2. Krieger
3. grün


----------



## Thomas9904 (25. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Angler vs "Schützer":  Stillhalten und schlucken? Kämpfen? Oder ignorieren?*

seh ich anders:
die dritte Gruppe dürfte sogar die Mehrheit sein im realen Leben (nur im Politikbereich hier zu wenig vertreten, müsste ich evtl. nach Angeln allgemein verschieben...)..

Und die beiden anderen Antworten geben genau die beiden Sichtweise wieder, mit denen Angler konfrontiert sind...

Dass Verbandsvertreter das anders sehen (wollen), gestehe ich gerne zu ...

Besser machts das nicht ;-)


----------



## Kochtopf (25. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Angler vs "Schützer":  Stillhalten und schlucken? Kämpfen? Oder ignorieren?*

Ganz unrecht hat Kolja nicht muss ich zugeben


----------



## Thomas9904 (25. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Angler vs "Schützer":  Stillhalten und schlucken? Kämpfen? Oder ignorieren?*

Wie gesagt:
Ich seh das anders:
Die  bisherige Appeasementpolitik von DAFV und Co hat uns viele Verbote und Einschränkungen (AWZ, Natura2000, FFH, Aal etc.)  gebracht - und welche hats real verhindert (eben - keine!)?

Es ist also für mich genau die "Knackpunktfrage"...

Wieso machen eigentlich NABU und Co keine Appeasement/Nachgebpolitik gegenüber Anglern und Angeln??

Weil sies nicht nötig haben!

Habens aber Angler wirklich nötig, nachzugeben? 

Oder haben sie nur die falschen Organisationen??


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (25. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Angler vs "Schützer":  Stillhalten und schlucken? Kämpfen? Oder ignorieren?*

Ich bin ganz klar für 4.

In fast jedem Verein, Verband oder  Interessengemeinschaft die sich in Zusammenhang mit der Angelei gebildet haben gibt es Leute, die sich auch um Arten- oder Biotopschutz kümmern und das auch als Bestandteil ihres Daseins als Angler begreifen.

In der Regel werden die von der Gemeinschaft mitgetragen und oft auch aktiv unterstützt.

Wir haben das leider viel zu selten öffentlichkeitswirksam  konsequent breit getreten.


----------



## Thomas9904 (25. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Angler vs "Schützer":  Stillhalten und schlucken? Kämpfen? Oder ignorieren?*

Kannst ja jederzeit dazu selber ne Abstimmung machen.

Wenn ich aber sehe, wie wenig Angler in den Vereinen aktiv mitmachen, halte ich das  nicht für stimmig (für mich scheints eher DAFV-und-Co-Naturschützer-Funktionärsselbstberuhigung, nicht alles falsch zu machen). 

Auch nicht, wenn man guggt, warum Angler in Vereinen sind:
Warum Angeln??????????????
Angelverein - warum (wenn) seid ihr dabei?
Warum geht ihr eigentlich angeln?




Hier gehts aber nun mal um die Frage, wie gestellt ...


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (25. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Angler vs "Schützer":  Stillhalten und schlucken? Kämpfen? Oder ignorieren?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Kannst ja jederzeit dazu selber ne Abstimmung machen.
> 
> Wenn ich aber sehe, wie wenig Angler in den Vereinen aktiv mitmachen, halte ich das  nicht für stimmig (für mich scheints eher DAFV-und-Co-Naturschützer-Funktionärsselbstberuhigung, nicht alles falsch zu machen).
> 
> ...



Thomas du hättest wohl besser einen Blog gemacht, da würden anderseits Meinung nicht immer so stören.


----------



## Thomas9904 (25. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Angler vs "Schützer":  Stillhalten und schlucken? Kämpfen? Oder ignorieren?*

wieso - kannst Du Deine Meinung hier nicht darstellen und vertreten ??

Ich bring halt immer Belege (siehe andere Umfragen), und nicht nur Vermutungen, kannst Du ja genauso machen...


----------



## Thomas9904 (25. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Angler vs "Schützer":  Stillhalten und schlucken? Kämpfen? Oder ignorieren?*

Daher kommen ja leider die schlechten Verbände, weil zu viele nur zahlen...

Ja, mehr Angeln steht aufm Plan näxtes Jahr, definitiv!!!!!


----------



## Thomas9904 (25. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Angler vs "Schützer":  Stillhalten und schlucken? Kämpfen? Oder ignorieren?*

noch......


----------



## geomas (25. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Angler vs "Schützer":  Stillhalten und schlucken? Kämpfen? Oder ignorieren?*



zander67 schrieb:


> Bin Mitglied im LAVB, bin mit deren Arbeit zufrieden und zahle gerne meinen Beitrag.
> Habe mehr Gewässer zur Auswahl, als ich jemals im Leben befischen kann, darf auch mal einen Fisch zurücksetzen den ich nicht verwerten kann habe vernünftige Schonzeiten und Mindestmaße.
> Alles im grünen Bereich.
> 
> ...



Kann ich sehr gut nachvollziehen!

Ich bin (angel-) politisch durchaus interessiert, aber Vereins- oder Verbandsarbeit ist überhaupt nicht meins.
Also geh ich einfach angeln, am besten dort, wo ich meine Ruhe habe. Das ist zugegebenermaßen kurzsichtig und egoistisch.


----------



## Thomas9904 (25. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Angler vs "Schützer":  Stillhalten und schlucken? Kämpfen? Oder ignorieren?*



geomas schrieb:


> Das ist zugegebenermaßen kurzsichtig und egoistisch.


Jein - es ist schlimm, dass man darüber als normaler Angler eigentlich heutzutage nachdenken MUSS und nicht mehr einfach nur angeln kann..

Ich kann JEDEN verstehen, dem das wurscht ist und der nur angeln will....

Sollte JEDER können eigentlich, ohne dass immer mehr Einschränkungen kommen..

DAS wäre GEIL!!! 

Das wurde aber in den letzten 2 - 3 Jahrzehnten halt versaut..

Nu isses wie es ist....

Und je weiter draussen aufm Land, desto später kommen die Auswirkungen ...

Aber sie leider sind aufm Weg...


----------



## kati48268 (25. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Angler vs "Schützer":  Stillhalten und schlucken? Kämpfen? Oder ignorieren?*



Testudo schrieb:


> I
> Wir haben das leider viel zu selten öffentlichkeitswirksam  konsequent breit getreten.


Ist es nicht eher so, dass der "Schutzgedanke" permanent und verhältnismäßig viel stärker dargestellt wird,
das schlichte Angeln aber viel weniger?


----------



## geomas (25. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Angler vs "Schützer":  Stillhalten und schlucken? Kämpfen? Oder ignorieren?*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Ist es nicht eher so, dass der "Schutzgedanke" permanent und verhältnismäßig viel stärker dargestellt wird,
> das schlichte Angeln aber viel weniger?




Ist mir auch aufgefallen. Und der Begriff „Sport” taucht immer seltener auf. Ist ja irgendwie auch logisch, da Sport ja tyischerweise mit Wettbewerben assoziiert wird.


----------



## Thomas9904 (25. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Angler vs "Schützer":  Stillhalten und schlucken? Kämpfen? Oder ignorieren?*



kati48268 schrieb:


> ist es nicht eher so, dass der "schutzgedanke" permanent und verhältnismäßig viel stärker dargestellt wird, das schlichte angeln aber viel weniger?


absolut!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Bimmelrudi (25. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Angler vs "Schützer":  Stillhalten und schlucken? Kämpfen? Oder ignorieren?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Daher kommen ja leider die schlechten Verbände, weil zu viele nur zahlen...



Wenns andersrum wäre, hätten wir aber keine normalen Angler mehr, sondern nur noch schlipstragende Freizeitfischer mit nem BGB in der Hosentasche.

Die Masse will angeln gehen, zahlt den Beitrag und fertig.
Stell dir das mal auf andere Bereiche vor, zb Autofahrer....wenn da jeder gleich die Revolutionskelle schwingen wollte, hätten wir mehr wie nur ein Problem.

Ist ja nicht so das man als Angler soweit eingeschränkt wird, das man sein Hobby nicht mehr ausleben kann.
Natürlich gibt es Einschränkungen, die vielen Angst machen..vollkommen verständlich.
Die Ursache dafür liegt aber ganz woanders.
Wenn man jahrzehntelang immer so weiter macht und keine Anpassungen vornimmt, muß man sich letztlich auch nicht wundern, wenn es dann mit einem Schlag ganz dicke kommt.

Wollen viele nur nicht wahrhaben.


----------



## Thomas9904 (25. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Angler vs "Schützer":  Stillhalten und schlucken? Kämpfen? Oder ignorieren?*

Komisch nur, dass in vielen anderen Ländern Europas die Probleme nicht so gravierend sind (zurücksetzen etc.)....

Sinds dann objektive Tatbestände oder (angel)olitische?

Wohl eher zweiteres dann, oder?

Nicht umsonst gibts je viele Angebote für deutsche Angler entlang der Grenzen - nur leider im Ausland..


----------



## Bimmelrudi (25. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Angler vs "Schützer":  Stillhalten und schlucken? Kämpfen? Oder ignorieren?*

Das wäre aber ein Vergleich mit Äpfeln und Birnen.

Unsere Gesetze sind mit keinem Land der Welt zu vergleichen, gerade in Bezug aufs Fischereirecht usw. nicht.
War schon immer so und wird wohl auch immer so bleiben...Kleinstaatentum wie im Mittelalter.

Die Politik ist gefragt, endlich glasklare Regeln zu erschaffen, ohne weichgespülte Hintertürchen, die Gegnern Haus und Tor öffnen und Richter keine kare Handhabe sehen.
Erst dann fallen solche Konstrukte wie sie seit geraumer Zeit gegen Angler ins Feld ziehen, von ganz allein auseinander, ohne das sich damit noch irgendwer in den Amtsstuben befassen muss.
Ist doch das Gleiche wie mit den Reichsbürgern, auch die beschäftigen Gerichte endlos aufgrund von Gesetzeslücken.


----------



## Thomas9904 (25. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Angler vs "Schützer":  Stillhalten und schlucken? Kämpfen? Oder ignorieren?*



Bimmelrudi schrieb:


> Kleinstaatentum wie im Mittelalter.


Das Problem sind eher die Schützergesetze (Tier- wie Natur) aus Europa, die Verschärfung derer im Bund - und dann erst kommt die Kleinstaaterei..

Um die ich da am Ende (fast) froh bin.....

Weil einige Bundesländer zeigen, dass es (noch) anders geht...

Sonst hätten wir überall Abknüppelgebot, Nachtangelverbot, Prüfungszwang etc. in D....

Dank Kleinstaaterei gibts das nicht überall, so dass man sieht, dass TROTZ Bundesgesetzen immer andere Möglichkeiten bestehen, egal was Verbanditen, Schützer und Verbotsfetischisten immer behaupten .......


----------



## Bimmelrudi (25. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Angler vs "Schützer":  Stillhalten und schlucken? Kämpfen? Oder ignorieren?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Sonst hätten wir überall Abknüppelgebot, Nachtangelverbot, Prüfungszwang etc. in D....



Oder wir hätten sie halt nirgendwo...kann man halt so und so sehen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (25. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Angler vs "Schützer":  Stillhalten und schlucken? Kämpfen? Oder ignorieren?*

Träumer ;-))))))))))))))))

Aber der war gut, davon ab 
;-))))))))


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (25. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Angler vs "Schützer":  Stillhalten und schlucken? Kämpfen? Oder ignorieren?*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Ist es nicht eher so, dass der "Schutzgedanke" permanent und verhältnismäßig viel stärker dargestellt wird,
> das schlichte Angeln aber viel weniger?



Ja vielleicht wurde der Schützergedanke herausgestellt, aber das ist doch auch nicht verwunderlich.

Das der Angler angelt ist allgemein bekannt und daher oft keine Silbe wert.

Wenn Aneuer was für Kinder, oder zum Schutz der Natur unternehmen wird das für die Medien berichtenswert. 

Ansonsten bleiben die Publikationen ja meistens in einer Blase(Fachzeitschriften, Verbandspublikationen usw.).


----------



## Thomas9904 (25. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Angler vs "Schützer":  Stillhalten und schlucken? Kämpfen? Oder ignorieren?*



Testudo schrieb:


> Ansonsten bleiben die Publikationen ja meistens in einer Blase(Fachzeitschriften, Verbandspublikationen usw.).


Die der Schützer eben NICHT - Du merkst den Unterschied?

Man kann entweder Öffentlichkeits- und Lobbyarbeit und beeinflusst so Medien wie NABU, BUND, PETA und Konsorten - oder man ist DAFV und Konsorten und kanns halt nicht...

Versagen seit 2 -3 Jahrzehnten inkl. schützergeprägter Gehirnwäsche..

Nicht umsonst tragen die alle vor sich her, dass sie Naturschutzverbände sind - von Anglerverband hör ich leider nur selten was..


----------



## Thomas9904 (25. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Angler vs "Schützer":  Stillhalten und schlucken? Kämpfen? Oder ignorieren?*



zander67 schrieb:


> Jetzt denkt man sogar über ein Rückwurfverbot beim Meeresangeln nach.
> 
> VG



auch so ne europäische Idee, keine norwegische:
https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=330227

Da haben sogar die Verbanditen begriffen dass das nicht zielführend für Angler und Angeln ist, obwohl es in Verbindung mit Baglimit zur Bestandsschonung natürlich Sinn macht (abgesehen davon, dass so ein Dreck nie zu kontrollieren ist).

Und Norwegen ist nun nicht gerade ein Nachbarland wie Dänemark, Niederlande, Belgien, Frankreich, Luxemburg etc., zu schweigen von anderen wie England, Italien etc., wo zurücksetzen teilweise explizit vorgeschrieben ist, angeln dennoch erlaubt, auch wettangeln etc..

Am  teutschen Wesen muss nicht immer die Welt genesen (anglerisch, worums hier ja geht, eh nicht, hoffe ich)...

Auch die Schweiz hat ein für Angler bescheuertes Tierschutzgesetz, da ist aber deren Bunderegierung etwas cleverer als unsere:
[youtube1]vDbuUw7CQ4E[/youtube1]
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vDbuUw7CQ4E

auch vielleicht passend:
[youtube1]TgczQGZScQQ[/youtube1]
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TgczQGZScQQ

Alles vielleicht nicht "Schützer- oder Verbanditenkompatibel", vermutlich aber recht anglernah..


----------



## Purist (25. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Angler vs "Schützer":  Stillhalten und schlucken? Kämpfen? Oder ignorieren?*

Mir fehlt ein Mittelding als Auswahl. Man muss Tierrechtlern keine Breitseite zeigen und muss genauso wenig vor ihnen kuschen, man sollte dort für seine Rechte kämpfen, wo sie von solchen Leuten bedroht sind. 
Auch sollte man deren Konzept begreifen und dort Ignoranz walten lassen, wo sie angebracht ist. Man muss nicht jedes Fitzelchen aus deren Mündern und Händen ernst nehmen und darüber berichten/reden/diskutieren, das dient nur denen.

Auch sollte man sie ruhig offensiv angreifen, in ihrer eigenen Konzeption und Widersprüchlichkeit.


----------



## kati48268 (25. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Angler vs "Schützer":  Stillhalten und schlucken? Kämpfen? Oder ignorieren?*



Testudo schrieb:


> Ja vielleicht wurde der Schützergedanke herausgestellt, aber das ist doch auch nicht verwunderlich.
> 
> Das der Angler angelt ist allgemein bekannt und daher oft keine Silbe wert.
> 
> ...


Und das sollte eben (auch) anders sein.

Ich hab ja gar nix gegen die "Angler schützen"-Nummer.
Nice to have & es kann auch gern als Alibi für das Angeln herhalten.

Aber wenn z.B. ein Verein über ÖA im Lokalblatt auch um neue Mitglieder, Kids oder Erwachsene, werben will, dann springen die wohl weniger auf Artikel mit Themen wie _"Bitterlinge besetzen, Habitatspflege, Müll sammeln oder wir angeln ausschließlich um zu fressen"_ an.

Man schaue doch mal auf Einsteiger, was wollen die denn, gerade Kids?
Angeln bis zum Umfallen! 
Am liebsten rund um die Uhr, mit Zelt, jede Menge Fänge, je dicker umso besser, brenndender Grill & heißer Drill.
Die wollen stolze Fotos mit ihren Fängen haben und den 1,40m Wels nicht kaputt hauen für nix sondern knutschen und frei lassen.
Wo bleiben die Punkte: _Erlebnis, Action, Jagdtrieb, Abschalten vom Alltag, Kampf, wer hat den längsten,..._?
Wenn der Lokalreporter zu doof ist um so was zu verfassen, muss man es selbst machen und einreichen.

Das Verhältnis passt nicht
und geht an der Realität völlig vorbei.


----------



## Toni_1962 (25. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Angler vs "Schützer":  Stillhalten und schlucken? Kämpfen? Oder ignorieren?*



Kolja Kreder schrieb:


> 1. Idiot
> 2. Krieger
> 3. grün



Heureka !

Das Lösungswort lautet: PETA 

Habe ich jetzt bei der Umfrage gewonnen?


----------



## Thomas9904 (25. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Angler vs "Schützer":  Stillhalten und schlucken? Kämpfen? Oder ignorieren?*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Man schaue doch mal auf Einsteiger, was wollen die denn, gerade Kids?
> Angeln bis zum Umfallen!
> Am liebsten rund um die Uhr, mit Zelt, jede Menge Fänge, je dicker umso besser, brenndender Grill & heißer Drill.
> Die wollen stolze Fotos mit ihren Fängen haben und den 1,40m Wels nicht kaputt hauen für nix sondern knutschen und frei lassen.
> ...


manche haben vor lauter schützen vergessen, wo sie herkamen, denken nicht mehr an ihre eigene Jugend und Kindheit und was da spannend war.

Danke kati, aufn Punkt gebracht..

Siehe ja auch die Abstimmungen:


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Wenn ich aber sehe, wie wenig Angler in den Vereinen aktiv mitmachen, halte ich das  nicht für stimmig (für mich scheints eher DAFV-und-Co-Naturschützer-Funktionärsselbstberuhigung, nicht alles falsch zu machen).
> 
> Auch nicht, wenn man guggt, warum Angler in Vereinen sind:
> Warum Angeln??????????????
> ...


----------



## nobbi1962 (25. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Angler vs "Schützer":  Stillhalten und schlucken? Kämpfen? Oder ignorieren?*

Traue keiner Statistik, die Du nicht selber gefälscht hast

weiter Angeln


----------



## Ossipeter (25. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Angler vs "Schützer":  Stillhalten und schlucken? Kämpfen? Oder ignorieren?*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Und das sollte eben (auch) anders sein.
> 
> Ich hab ja gar nix gegen die "Angler schützen"-Nummer.
> Nice to have & es kann auch gern als Alibi für das Angeln herhalten.
> ...



So schauts aus!


----------



## knutwuchtig (25. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Angler vs "Schützer":  Stillhalten und schlucken? Kämpfen? Oder ignorieren?*

was sind "schützer" ? und wie unterscheide ich sie von den leuten , die sich aktiv für den tatsächlich notwendigen  umweltschutz einsetzen?

was wäre denn das gegenteil von "schützer "??


----------



## GreyShade (25. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Angler vs "Schützer":  Stillhalten und schlucken? Kämpfen? Oder ignorieren?*

Ich bin für das aktive Kämpfen. Dafür trete ich auch im Rahmen meiner möglichkeiten ein....

Greetz, 
 Grey


----------



## SAM77 (25. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Angler vs "Schützer":  Stillhalten und schlucken? Kämpfen? Oder ignorieren?*

ich bin angelpolitisch (weltweit) nicht ganz so auf dem laufenden und habe dazu mal eine ernst gemeinte frage

gibt es eigentlich noch ein anderes land wo das thema ( zb. C&R) so heiss diskutiert wird ?

ich bin ganz klar für das kämpfen
muss aber leider auch sagen das bei dem thema viele probleme hausgemacht sind (zb müll an gewässern)

wenn ich sehe und höre was (bei uns) viele nichtangler (spaziergänger radfahrer usw) über die angler und das oft zu recht meckern wundert mich das nicht

und so lange sich viele angler bei dem thema C&R gegenseitig zerfleischen und wir uns nicht mal selbst zusammenraufen können braucht keiner zu denken das das irgendwann besser wird 

MFG SAM


----------



## macman (26. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Angler vs "Schützer":  Stillhalten und schlucken? Kämpfen? Oder ignorieren?*

Hallo

Die Sache ist ja die, unter uns Angler gibt es auch Natur Liebhaber, die die Natur auch Schützen wollen. Um Sie zu nutzen, zu genießen auch für die Zukunft. 

 Aber unter den Peta, Bund und Nabu (PBN) Extremisten keinen Angler.

Die PBN Extremisten sind 100% gegen Angeln!

Wir Angler sind  ???% gegen ….. ! ja Gegen was ?

Wir lieben die Natur, wir nutzen die Natur, wir genießen die Natur.
Wir müssen um wieder in Ruhe Angeln gehen zu können jetzt, wie auch in Zukunft,
ohne schwachsinnige Gesetzte und Moral vorlagen. Selbstbestimment!
Zu Extremistischen Verteidigern des Anglertums werden. 
So wie unser geschätzter, leicht paranoider, Thomas. Respekt für seine Arbeit und sein Einsatz.

Auch nur heute 1% nachgeben heißt auch Morgen wieder  1% bis die die PBN Extremisten 100% geschafft haben und wir unser Hobby an den Nagel hängen können.

Ich bin als Angler und als Mensch 100% gegen Weltfremde Extremisten die anderen Leuten das Leben schwer machen.

Gruß macman


----------



## Garrett P.I. (26. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Angler vs "Schützer":  Stillhalten und schlucken? Kämpfen? Oder ignorieren?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> auch so ne europäische Idee, keine norwegische:
> https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=330227



Das wird die Norweger aber arg überraschen, dass sie plötzlich in der EU sind.


----------



## 0ggy (26. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Angler vs "Schützer":  Stillhalten und schlucken? Kämpfen? Oder ignorieren?*

Moin

Man muß nicht in der EU sein um sich an EU-Regeln und Gesetze halten zu müssen.
Stichwort: EWR oder EFTA

Oggy


----------



## Thomas9904 (26. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Angler vs "Schützer":  Stillhalten und schlucken? Kämpfen? Oder ignorieren?*

danke Oggy, und gerade bei der Fischerei arbeiten die immer wieder zusammen, ist ja aber ein anderes Thema..

Und das war gut erkannt:


macman schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> Die Sache ist ja die, unter uns Angler gibt es auch Natur Liebhaber, die die Natur auch Schützen wollen. Um Sie zu nutzen, zu genießen auch für die Zukunft.
> 
> ...


----------



## Thomas9904 (26. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Angler vs "Schützer":  Stillhalten und schlucken? Kämpfen? Oder ignorieren?*

Immerhin ist Richtung und Tendenz der Boardies hier klar erkennbar..


----------



## Kolja Kreder (26. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Angler vs "Schützer":  Stillhalten und schlucken? Kämpfen? Oder ignorieren?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Immerhin ist Richtung und Tendenz der Boardies hier klar erkennbar..



War bei der Fragestellung und den vorgegebenen Antworten auch nicht anders zu erwarten. Daher ist die Umfrage auch ohne Mehrwert. Genau genommen ist sie völlig sinnfrei! Aber wem es Spaß macht.

p.s.: Ich muss meine Aussage relativieren. Die Umfrage ist nicht sinnfrei, denn sie zeigt, dass es sich beim AB um eine Filterblase und Echokammer handelt. Ist ja auch eine nicht unwichtige Feststellung.


----------



## Thomas9904 (26. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Angler vs "Schützer":  Stillhalten und schlucken? Kämpfen? Oder ignorieren?*

wie bei jedem Medium mit seiner jeweils speziellen Leserschaft (Verbandsmedien sind da gaaanz schlimm), natürlich ;-))


----------



## Bobster (26. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Angler vs "Schützer":  Stillhalten und schlucken? Kämpfen? Oder ignorieren?*



Kolja Kreder schrieb:


> War bei der Fragestellung und den vorgegebenen Antworten auch nicht anders zu erwarten.* Daher ist die Umfrage auch ohne Mehrwert. Genau genommen ist sie völlig sinnfrei!* Aber wem es Spaß macht.
> p.s.: Ich muss meine Aussage relativieren. Die Umfrage ist nicht sinnfrei, denn sie zeigt, dass es sich beim AB um eine Filterblase und Echokammer handelt. Ist ja auch eine nicht unwichtige Feststellung.



Sehe ich auch so.
 Die Internetangler überwiegen hier im AB doch sehr |rolleyes


----------



## Fruehling (26. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Angler vs "Schützer":  Stillhalten und schlucken? Kämpfen? Oder ignorieren?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> wie bei jedem Medium mit seiner jeweils speziellen Leserschaft (Verbandsmedien sind da gaaanz schlimm), natürlich ;-))



Ich distanziere mich deutlich von derartigen Diffamierungen!

Hier, jetzt und auch in Zukunft!


----------



## Thomas9904 (26. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Angler vs "Schützer":  Stillhalten und schlucken? Kämpfen? Oder ignorieren?*



Bobster schrieb:


> Sehe ich auch so.


Gut, dass die Welt nicht einseitig ist, und andere das anders sehen ;-))

So vielfältig, wie eben Angeln ist und Angler sind..


----------



## honeybee (26. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Angler vs "Schützer":  Stillhalten und schlucken? Kämpfen? Oder ignorieren?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Immerhin ist Richtung und Tendenz der Boardies hier klar erkennbar..



Hab ich was verpasst?
142971 Registrierte Benutzer....Anteilig bestimmt sehr viele inaktive Benutzer

104 Personen haben sich wohl an der Umfrage beteiligt.
Das sind 0,07% die sich beteiligt haben?
Das ist doch nicht aussagekräftig #c


----------



## Thomas9904 (26. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Angler vs "Schützer":  Stillhalten und schlucken? Kämpfen? Oder ignorieren?*

jajajaja......

auf ein oder zwei wart ich noch....



> Richtung und Tendenz der *Boardies hier*


Natürlich gehts nur um die hier im Thema.

Ich bin kein Wissenschaftler, der das hochrechnet. 

Und interessant wird das erst immer im Quervergleich mit anderen Umfragen..



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Hier listen wir euch mal unsere redaktionellen Abstimmungen auf, damit die nicht untergehen.
> 
> Wie Angler wirklich ticken, das ist natürlich schwer herauszufinden. Will man das richtig wissenschaftlich machen, kostet das viel Geld und es heißt gleich wieder, traue keiner Statistik....
> 
> ...


----------



## Garrett P.I. (26. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Angler vs "Schützer":  Stillhalten und schlucken? Kämpfen? Oder ignorieren?*

Grundsätzlich geht es bei Einschränkungen und Verboten - nicht nur beim Angeln - immer um deren Sinn. Es ist z. B. sinnvoll, dass Mord verboten ist. Beim Konsum (weicher) Drogen kann man über den Sinn eines Verbots streiten, und wenn etwa das Tragen gelber T-Shirts untersagt würde... Deswegen ist eine Umfrage, ob man sich pauschal gegen Einschränkungen wehren oder sie pauschal hinnehmen möchte, einfach albern. Man muss sich in jedem einzelnen Fall mit dem Sinn der jeweiligen Einschränkung auseinandersetzen. Und ja, das ist anstrengend und blöderweise auch nicht immer eindeutig. So ein Pech aber auch.


----------



## Thomas9904 (26. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Angler vs "Schützer":  Stillhalten und schlucken? Kämpfen? Oder ignorieren?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> jajajaja......
> 
> auf ein oder zwei wart ich noch.....





Es geht nicht um einzelne Verbote (z. B. Nachtangelverbot, Setzkescherverbot , Natura2000 NDS und S-A, Fehmarnbelt etc.) , sondern um die Appeasementpolitik der Verbände oder Kampf gegen Verbote, die von überall her immer mehr werden - und oft genug OHNE jede fachliche Begründung (wie bei den Beispielen oben)..

Da sind sogar manchmal einfache Vize-Bürgermeister weiter als organisierte Sport- und Angelfischer, nur ein Beispiel aus den letzten Tagen:
Mediathek/Video: MDR SACHSEN-ANHALT HEUTE: Vehlgaster fürchten um Angler-Freiheit


Und wenn sogar solche Vize-Bürgermeister den Unsinn erkennen, organisierte Angler im Vorfeld trotzdem schon "Kompromisse" anbieten, wird vielleicht (wenigstens einigen) klar, worum es bei der Umfrage hier geht..
|rolleyes|rolleyes|rolleyes


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (26. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Angler vs "Schützer":  Stillhalten und schlucken? Kämpfen? Oder ignorieren?*



macman schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> Die Sache ist ja die, unter uns Angler gibt es auch Natur Liebhaber, die die Natur auch Schützen wollen. Um Sie zu nutzen, zu genießen auch für die Zukunft.
> 
> ...



Ich habe in den 90ern Jahre lang  im BUND mitgearbeitet und dort gab es nur dann Stimmung gegen Angler, wenn mal wieder große Rotaugen in einem Laubfrosch und Gelbbauchunkenbiotop eingefunden haben. 

Und da kann ich den Frust verstehen und habe mit der Stippen genau wieder Abhilfe geschaffen. 

Wer sich aktiv mit seiner Persönlichkeit in einem solchen Verband einbringt bewegt mehr, als wenn man hier mit immer den gleichen Usern darüber diskutiert.

Allerdings gibtes auch da verblendetes,  aber  die Lautschreier sind Gott sei Dank selten in der Mehrheit.


----------



## Thomas9904 (26. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Angler vs "Schützer":  Stillhalten und schlucken? Kämpfen? Oder ignorieren?*

Seit den 90ern hat sich viel verändert bei den Spendensammlern...

Und mit Leuten vor Ort gibts oft auch heute noch sinnvolle Kooperationen..

Hier gehts aber nicht darum, sondern um die großen Linien der Angelpolitik..

Und da sind naturschützende Sport- und Angelfischerverbände wie andere Naturschutzverbände wie NABU, BUND etc. auch:
Je weiter weg von der Basis, desto anglerfeindlicher....

Dazu grade auch aus anderem Thread, passt hier auch wie Faust auf Auge:


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Ist ja kein Wunder wenn NABU ja öffentlich über seinen Bundespräsi kund tut, den schlimmen Anglern und Bauern alle Gewässer wegkaufen zu wollen und dafür um Spenden bettelt:
> 
> 
> Bevor da keine Entschuldigung kommt,  sind solche Leute doch keine Gesprächs- noch sonstige Partner, die sind nicht besser als PETA:
> ...





Also gehts hier weiter darum:

Wie sollen sich Angler/Verbände verhalten, um gegen Schützeranfeindungen vorzugehen?


Sport- und Angelfischer sollen sich als bessere "Schützer" darstellen, Einschränkungen hinnehmen	
Sport- und Angelfischer sollen aktiv kämpfen gegen immer weitere Einschränkungen		
Mir doch wurscht, die sollen beschliessen was sie wollen, kein Interesse an Angelpolitik...


----------



## macman (26. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Angler vs "Schützer":  Stillhalten und schlucken? Kämpfen? Oder ignorieren?*



Testudo schrieb:


> Ich habe in den 90ern Jahre lang  im BUND mitgearbeitet und dort gab es nur dann Stimmung gegen Angler, wenn mal wieder große Rotaugen in einem Laubfrosch und Gelbbauchunkenbiotop eingefunden haben.
> 
> Und da kann ich den Frust verstehen und habe mit der Stippen genau wieder Abhilfe geschaffen.
> 
> ...



Lese bitte meinen Text nochmal durch, du hast ein Wort was mehrfach vorkam überlesen.
„EXREMISTEN“  

Abgesehen ist dein Beispiel aus den 90er wo viele Ansichten noch anders waren.

Wobei ich nicht verstehen kann dass man da gegen Angler gewettert hat und dann es mit Angeln löst!?


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (26. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Angler vs "Schützer":  Stillhalten und schlucken? Kämpfen? Oder ignorieren?*



Garrett P.I. schrieb:


> Man muss sich in jedem einzelnen Fall mit dem Sinn der jeweiligen Einschränkung auseinandersetzen.



Richtig. 

Nur kannste die Sinnschiene(bis auf Schwach-und Unsinn) bei etlichen uns Angler betreffenden Einschränkungen mittlerweile oft einfach knicken. 

Ideologien,dösige dt. Luxusprobleme und eine gaaaanz große Prise Bigotterie bestimmen das Bild. 

Und dem wird eindeutig zu wenig entgegen gesetzt. 

Stattdessen stößt man viel zu oft ins gleiche Horn. 

Schutznebelkerzen, nach dem nur die dümmsten unkritisch schnappen.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (26. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Angler vs "Schützer":  Stillhalten und schlucken? Kämpfen? Oder ignorieren?*



macman schrieb:


> Lese bitte meinen Text nochmal durch, du hast ein Wort was mehrfach vorkam überlesen.
> „EXREMISTEN“
> 
> Abgesehen ist dein Beispiel aus den 90er wo viele Ansichten noch anders waren.
> ...



Ja Extremisten habe ich mehrfach gelesen, aber es ist nicht eindeutig, ob nicht alle Mitglieder dieser Verbände gemeint wären, das wäre hier nicht so ungewöhnlich.

Die Fische wurden von schwarz angelnden Jugendlichen aus der Wupper geangelt und in die wenige Meter entfernten Tümpeln gesetzt. 

Da ich die Missetäter auf frischer Tat überführen konnte, haben wir diese auch wieder gemeInsam herausgefangen und noch ein paar Sonnenbarsche dazu.

Das Problem war nicht das Angeln sondern der Besatz.


----------



## Thomas9904 (26. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Angler vs "Schützer":  Stillhalten und schlucken? Kämpfen? Oder ignorieren?*



Testudo schrieb:


> Das Problem war nicht das Angeln sondern der Besatz.


Naja, was es auch ist bei NABU und Konsorten, es ist klar und eindeutig anglerfeindlich von oben runter (wenns vor Ort mal besser läuft, kann man sich freuen, ist aber leider nicht die Regel):


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Ist ja kein Wunder wenn NABU ja öffentlich über seinen Bundespräsi kund tut, den schlimmen Anglern und Bauern alle Gewässer wegkaufen zu wollen und dafür um Spenden bettelt:
> 
> 
> Bevor da keine Entschuldigung kommt,  sind solche Leute doch keine Gesprächs- noch sonstige Partner, die sind nicht besser als PETA:
> ...


----------



## fishhawk (26. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Angler vs "Schützer":  Stillhalten und schlucken? Kämpfen? Oder ignorieren?*

Hallo,



> Das Problem war nicht das Angeln sondern der Besatz.



Das Problem war wohl eher, dass sofort wieder "die Angler" unter Generalverdacht gestellt wurden.

Wären die Fische auf natürlichem Weg dorthin gelangt, hätte man es wahrscheinlich trotzdem "den Anglern" in die Schuhe geschoben.

In bestimmten Lebensräumen werden Fische halt von BUND/NABU und Konsorten als ebenso störend empfunden, wie von vielen Anglern Kormorane und andere Prädatoren.

Da sind die Standpunkte oft sehr gegensätzlich.

Aber die Gegenseite scheint bei der Durchsetzung ihrer Ziele trotz zahlenmäßiger Unterlegenheit effektiver zu sein.


----------



## Thomas9904 (26. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Angler vs "Schützer":  Stillhalten und schlucken? Kämpfen? Oder ignorieren?*



fishhawk schrieb:


> Aber die Gegenseite scheint bei der Durchsetzung ihrer Ziele trotz zahlenmäßiger Unterlegenheit effektiver zu sein.


Nenns ruhig beim Namen:
Kompetenter..........
Profis in Sachen Öffentlichkeits- und Lobbyarbeit..

DAVF als Amateure dagegen:
 ANGELVERBOT Fehmarnbelt - Schuld und Versagen des DAFV bei Öffentlichkeitsarbeit!


----------



## fishhawk (26. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Angler vs "Schützer":  Stillhalten und schlucken? Kämpfen? Oder ignorieren?*



> Profis in Sachen Öffentlichkeits- und Lobbyarbeit..



Die bringen sogar Landratsämter dazu den Fischen das Wasser abzulassen, damit sie keine Jungvögel mehr fressen.

Wobei man die Kormoranverordnungen aber auch zumindest als Teilerfolg für die Angler/Fischer/Teichwirte erwähnen könnte.

Weiß allerdings nicht, wer da in welchem Bundesland die jeweils treibende Kraft war.


----------



## Thomas9904 (26. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Angler vs "Schützer":  Stillhalten und schlucken? Kämpfen? Oder ignorieren?*

Naja, in Thüringen geht nix mit Kormoran, in B-W nicht etc., eil da di NABuisten oder GRÜNEN nicht nur in Ministerien, sondern auch in Behörden sitzen, die das genehmigen müssen.
Mit den Verordnungen ist alles Landessache, hat nix mit dem übergreifenden Thema hier zu tun..


Ich bleib dabei:


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Nenns ruhig beim Namen:
> Kompetenter..........
> Profis in Sachen Öffentlichkeits- und Lobbyarbeit..
> 
> ...



Und genau deswegen hab ich für Punkt 2 gestimmt..

Weils einfach langsam reicht.............


----------



## honeybee (26. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Angler vs "Schützer":  Stillhalten und schlucken? Kämpfen? Oder ignorieren?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Naja, in Thüringen geht nix mit Kormoran.



Aha....
Beim Googeln von Kormoranverordnung Thüringen kommt da aber was anderes......


----------



## Thomas9904 (26. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Angler vs "Schützer":  Stillhalten und schlucken? Kämpfen? Oder ignorieren?*

https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=322157
https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=321483
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=322445
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=321787
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=326112

Zum eigentlichen Thema hier (dass andere an ja in den verlinkten Threads diskutiert werden):
Ich bleib dabei:


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Nenns ruhig beim Namen:
> Kompetenter..........
> Profis in Sachen Öffentlichkeits- und Lobbyarbeit..
> 
> ...



Und genau deswegen hab ich für Punkt 2 gestimmt..


----------



## nobbi1962 (26. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Angler vs "Schützer":  Stillhalten und schlucken? Kämpfen? Oder ignorieren?*

man müßte mal die Natur wieder freinen lauf lassen.

1-2Jahre
ist aber ein schwers Thema.

um die brötchen um die ecke zu kaufen


----------



## thanatos (27. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Angler vs "Schützer":  Stillhalten und schlucken? Kämpfen? Oder ignorieren?*

natürlich habe ich für 2 angeklickt ,
 aber sind wir besser als die Schützer die um des schützens Willen einfach etwas durchsetzen wovon sie im Grunde keine blasse Ahnung haben - die Politiker dem zustimmen weil Gutmenschentum sich gut bei den Wahlen macht - und wir hauen mit in die Kerbe indem wir andere die das ignorieren
 ( lebender Köfi, Setzkescher , Nachtangeln,C&R, etc.pp) zur Schnecke machen .#c
 Seid erst mal untereinander tolerant ,dann kann man vielleicht mal was erreichen  #6


----------



## LAC (27. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Angler vs "Schützer":  Stillhalten und schlucken? Kämpfen? Oder ignorieren?*

Das die Angler aktiv kämpfen sollen, kann ich nur begrüßen, ich frage mich nur womit  - ein "Klick" bei der Abstimmung ist das genug - da in ihren Reihen - da sehe ich die Vereine -  kaum einer die Ahnung hat in diesen zwei unterschiedlichen Bereichen d.h.  Medienarbeit sowie im Bereich der Fischkunde wobei sie im Bereich der Warenkunde gut sind - dank Internet.
Auch wenn es reichlich Angler gibt, kann kaum einer ein Bericht schreiben, dass dieser in den Medien veröffentlicht wird, das ist zwar hart, aber die Medienbranche ist knochenhart geworden, die kämpft selbst - da heute - durch Internet - die Informationen kostenlos ins Bett geliefert werden.

Ein Angler, der nicht aus der Medienbranche kommt und im Verein als Pressewart gewählt wird, weil er gut reden kann, der kennt nicht das 1x1-   die Grundformel für einen Bericht -  die fünf W: wann, wo, wie, was, wer ! Diese müssen beantwortet werden, damit es interessant wird für den Leser - sonst rutscht der Bericht im Papierkorb.

Ich habe in den 80iger Jahren, die erste NRW Gewässerschutzwoche ins Leben gerufen, da wurden u.a. alle Fischarten - auch die bedrohten und ausgestorbenen  in zig Aquarien gezeigt, diese habe ich mit der Landesanstalt für Fischerei in Kirchhunden durchgeführt - lokale und überregionale Podiumsdiskussionen waren angesagt - das Fernsehen war da, (als Moderatorin hatte ich Desiree Bethge (damals ZAK/Fensehen ) besorgt Führungen mit Schulklassen wurden gemacht, ein Biologie Lehrer vom Gymnasium wollte gerne ein Aquarium mit Fische haben, dieses haben wir der Schule geschenkt  und alle Angelvereine in NRW sind angeschrieben worden, daß ihre Pressewarte kostenlos an einem Kursus teilnehmen können, der von Dozenten im NRW Journalistenzentrum durchgeführt wurde. Der Kursus wurde sehr gut angenommen und die Pressewarte der Angelvereine  waren begeistert - da ihnen die Augen geöffnet wurden. 
Ich habe zwei gefüllt Ordner mit pos. Presseartikel  über diese Veranstaltungswoche -  die den Angler und seine Arbeit ins positive Licht gestellt haben.   
Es sollte ein Startbrett sein, das alle zwei Jahre ein andere  Angelverein solch eine Gewässerschutzwoche in der Heimatstadt durchführt  - das war mein Gedanke und viele Vors. von Vereinen sagten, diese Idee ist gut - das werden wir auch machen. 
Normal müsste diese Gewässerschutzwoche heute noch zu sehen sein, so oft habe ich gehört, das wollen wir auch machen - ist aber nicht in Erfüllung gegangen.
Das ist ein Beweis, wie die Angelvereine betreffend Öffentlichkeitsarbeit / Information für die Bürger / Naturschutz denken und arbeiten. 
Das ist Arbeit - die wollen nur Angeln, werden aber wild, wenn ihnen einer am Kragen geht.
Außerdem kann man die Angler die im Vereine sind nicht vergleichen mit Angler, die nicht im Verein sind - da ist schon ein kleiner Unterschied in der Denkweise - obwohl sie mit dem gleichen Köder arbeiten.   




Die machen nichts in meinen Augen, werden aber wild, wenn es Ihnen an der Kragen geht.


----------



## Thomas9904 (27. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Angler vs "Schützer":  Stillhalten und schlucken? Kämpfen? Oder ignorieren?*



thanatos schrieb:


> natürlich habe ich für 2 angeklickt ,
> aber sind wir besser als die Schützer die um des schützens Willen einfach etwas durchsetzen wovon sie im Grunde keine blasse Ahnung haben - die Politiker dem zustimmen weil Gutmenschentum sich gut bei den Wahlen macht - und wir hauen mit in die Kerbe indem wir andere die das ignorieren
> ( lebender Köfi, Setzkescher , Nachtangeln,C&R, etc.pp) zur Schnecke machen .#c
> * Seid erst mal untereinander tolerant ,dann kann man vielleicht mal was erreichen  #6*


Super, arbeite gerade schon länger an einem Artikel/Kommentar, der genau das zum Thema hat..
Fisch/Fang/Gewässerneid und anderen Motivation und Verhalten vorschreiben wollen, nur das eigene akzeptieren, anderes nicht mal tolerieren wollen, das kulminiert sich halt darin, dass es Vereinen/Verbänden zuerst um Gewässer(bewirtschaftung) geht (wo Angler "bloss" stören und auch noch angeln wollen), und nicht um Angler und deren Wünsche..

Vielleicht wollen deshalb so viele bis jetzt in der Abstimmung hier, dass Angler, Vereine und Verbände auch mal FÜR Angler kämpfen und nicht nur für Natur- und Tierschutz an ihren Gewässern (wo Angler wohl auch nur stören) wie bis jetzt?

Siehe auch, wo schon Kompromisse *im Vorfeld* von Anglern aus purer Angst, es könnte noch schlimmer kommen und "man muss ja irgendwie auch als Angler schützen"  OHNE Not angeboten werden, der Vize-Bürgermeister aber Klartext spricht:


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Es geht nicht um einzelne Verbote (z. B. Nachtangelverbot, Setzkescherverbot , Natura2000 NDS und S-A, Fehmarnbelt etc.) , sondern um die Appeasementpolitik der Verbände oder Kampf gegen Verbote, die von überall her immer mehr werden - und oft genug OHNE jede fachliche Begründung (wie bei den Beispielen oben)..
> 
> Da sind sogar manchmal einfache Vize-Bürgermeister weiter als organisierte Sport- und Angelfischer, nur ein Beispiel aus den letzten Tagen:
> Mediathek/Video: MDR SACHSEN-ANHALT HEUTE: Vehlgaster fürchten um Angler-Freiheit
> ...


----------



## Thomas9904 (27. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Angler vs "Schützer":  Stillhalten und schlucken? Kämpfen? Oder ignorieren?*



zander67 schrieb:


> Das ist das Grundproblem. Schützer = alle doof, nur wir Angler haben Ahnung.


Die sind leider gar nicht doof, nur ebenso leider anglerfeindlich, das ist ja das Kernproblem.

Weil sie das in der Öffentlichkeit eben gut durchdrücken, die Verbände der organisierten Sport- und Angelfischerei da aber schlicht pennen bzw. komplett inkompetent und/oder eh unwillig sind

PETA will Angeln per se abschaffen (Haferbeck, peu a peu stigmatisieren) , NABU und Konsorten bösen Anglern und Bauern Gewässer wegkaufen (Tschimpke in seinem Spendenbettelaufruf in Niedersachsen) - das ist ALLES DOKUMENTIERT und hier mehrfach verlinkt!!

Kein Wunder, wenn Angler sich da mal etwas Gegenwehr und Einsatz für Angler und Angeln wünschen, statt Kompromisse im Vorfeld (s.o.).


----------

